# Clicker on or off



## wrevans (Dec 13, 2012)

I personally prefer no click, but will say that the click can be a great tool for establishing the anchor. The biggest mistake most people make is to start aiming prior to hitting the click. This usually ends up with the person punching the release or having to resettle and begin aiming again.......neither of these are good scenarios.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

i think MOST people who use a click are people who try to control their shots ...then i see others that say the they go right to the click and relax. in my opinion they are having a real hard time re starting the back muscles..back up. i also think the CLICK conditions the shooters mind to anticipate the shot. and its NO surprise ...we try these things to let the process run by itself..but i think the click inter-fears and defeats the purpose..... im sure others will chime in some have a much better way with printed words than me. im OLD school i like to watch..and observe with hands on training....mike


----------



## 12sonly (Jan 6, 2007)

I am using the click till I get same hand position every time. Once I feel comfortable I will flip the moon. Because of shoulder surgery I haven't shot since sept.


----------



## 12sonly (Jan 6, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## slicer (Dec 18, 2008)

If you are a finesse shooter.......a little relaxing and the shot breaks, then a click is almost necessary IMO. That way you can set up say .006 or .004 from the edge at anchor, get on target, and just relax. Look at Jesse Broadwater.......this is how he describes his process with a click and he goes on to say the release doesn't move, so he is shooting a pretty hot click too.

If you like to "work through the shot" with an active process and some release movement, a click isn't needed at all. IE: trying to squeeze back muscles/pivot elbow/roll through fingers/pull/etc. Look at Braden Gillenthien or Reo Wilde, I am not sure if they are currently on a click, but you can really see them working the release through the shot.

Boils down to your personality and what you honestly believe is your own perfect shot. Can you just wait at full draw and trust the bow will go off? Do you need to be in control of everything and MAKE the release go off through a well defined/honed shot process. AND, what is going to be more reliable under pressure for you?


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

mike 66 said:


> i think MOST people who use a click are people who try to control their shots ...then i see others that say the they go right to the click and relax. in my opinion they are having a real hard time re starting the back muscles..back up. i also think the CLICK conditions the shooters mind to anticipate the shot. and its NO surprise ...we try these things to let the process run by itself..but i think the click inter-fears and defeats the purpose..... im sure others will chime in some have a much better way with printed words than me. im OLD school i like to watch..and observe with hands on training....mike


This has been exactly my experience with the clicker. Some very experienced high level shooters can handle the click, but for most of us, no.

For me the biggest problem was in restarting the back muscles. If I don't keep them engaged, I have a hard time keeping my pin up. 

I also was more tentative on my shot with a clicker. I shoot much better with a strong active shot, especially in pressure situations. The clicker distracts me and doesn't leave enough room for me to pull through my shot.

Good post Mike. :thumbs_up

Allen


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

it makes no difference.....
the secret is to know the difference in shot process when a click is , or isn't an element in the process. there's enough info on here already about the subject....it's a long post. so do a search using , "click".


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

aread said:


> This has been exactly my experience with the clicker. Some very experienced high level shooters can handle the click, but for most of us, no.
> 
> For me the biggest problem was in restarting the back muscles. If I don't keep them engaged, I have a hard time keeping my pin up.
> 
> ...


i agree Allen, the click seems to distract the shooter, most flinch . and the first time most try the thing even when they know its gonna click first.. they look like someone hit them with a stun gun they flinch so bad... the click process dont work for everyone.......most of the time i hear i wanna know when its gonna fire..


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

using a click, requires a slightly different mental approach and procedure to your shot process...
if the click is distracting you, or making you flinch, you need to reorganize your shot process to include the click as part of the process. essentially, you are starting your hard aim before the click, and/or not giving the click it's proper presesnce in your shot sequence. the idea is to not begin your hard aiming before the click, deliberately pause at the click, stop all procedures there, gather your thoughts, and consider the click as the start of the shot. before the click, you just acquire the target and establish your anchor, not seriously aiming, but just keeping the target in your sight picture...expecting the click to come. you have to train your self to not initiate any serious element of your shot execution, before the click and use the click as the signal that starts your shot. as you get used to that, you will find that you automatically come to anchor, and acquire the target just as the click sounds.
when the release clicks, then it's time to start the hard aim and your serious release execution.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

well i find that part of the issue, deliberately pause ...a stop of the muscle group.and a waste of time not aiming... and keeping it on target. and keeping the mind set on one thing...........even if you are not serious and just acquire the target the click. says to your mind its ready...to control the shot. i will agree it takes a special shot process but in my opinion the SURPRISE is gone. guess thats why the makers make both click/ no click...not everyone is the same! i have seen many hinge shooters who keep 2 hinges in the bag both are the same one is a little hotter than the other...just to keep it a surprise...for the mental game...i understand the procedures i just have different honest opinion. mike


----------



## Camp (May 30, 2010)

OFF :cheers:


----------



## archeryshooter (Apr 11, 2004)

ron w said:


> using a click, requires a slightly different mental approach and procedure to your shot process...
> if the click is distracting you, or making you flinch, you need to reorganize your shot process to include the click as part of the process. essentially, you are starting your hard aim before the click, and/or not giving the click it's proper presesnce in your shot sequence. the idea is to not begin your hard aiming before the click, deliberately pause at the click, stop all procedures there, gather your thoughts, and consider the click as the start of the shot. before the click, you just acquire the target and establish your anchor, not seriously aiming, but just keeping the target in your sight picture...expecting the click to come. you have to train your self to not initiate any serious element of your shot execution, before the click and use the click as the signal that starts your shot. as you get used to that, you will find that you automatically come to anchor, and acquire the target just as the click sounds.
> when the release clicks, then it's time to start the hard aim and your serious release execution.


I shoot my click just like that Ron I used to shoot without it but once and awhile mostly when I was shooting very relaxed and well I would get a premature shot that cost me some big points. The clicker keeps me honest on my draw like a safety would and I keep my tension the whole time


----------

